
Uncertain Future: How Brexit Could Change the Face of the UK Labour Market - hunglee2
http://blog.indeed.co.uk/2017/03/28/brexit-change-face-of-uk-labour-market/
======
Doches
That peak employment graph is a fascinating distillation of 21st-century
populism in a nutshell: employment in the UK for UK-born residents is at 75%,
while overall is up at ~82%. I'm usually pretty allergic to Daily Mail-type
scapegoating, but that's a...surprisingly interesting metric.

~~~
T-A
I'm not sure if the chart entries labeled EU27 include the UK-born. Anyway,
higher employment rates should be expected among immigrants who come to work;
there are going to be few pensioners and probably fewer children among them
than among the natives (as opposed to refugees who are primarily running away
from something; hence the lower employment rates among non-EU immigrants).

